# head unit replacement and speakers



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

One option, the faceplate for the touch screen replaces the factory radio buttons down below and left you the original screen up top the radio and fan use to display stuff. Other option was converting all you have to the factory touchscreen radio which is not as plug and play as it sounds at least in the U.S. Domestic Market Cruze.


----------



## baionescu (Oct 22, 2013)

i don't have the factory touch screen, its just the little screen and if i replace the buttons with 2DIN unit how do i use the functions on the screen above... 
sorry if my english sucks...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

baionescu said:


> i don't have the factory touch screen, its just the little screen and if i replace the buttons with 2DIN unit how do i use the functions on the screen above...
> sorry if my english sucks...


 I was trying to post links to the radio bezel but the computer is blocking me and the sites.


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

They sell an adapter kit to mantain use of the LCD screen and OnStar. Here is the link Axxess GMOS-LAN-01 Factory Integration Adapter Connect a new car stereo and retain OnStar®, the safety warning chimes, the factory backup camera (with a video receiver) in select GM vehicles at Crutchfield.com


----------



## baionescu (Oct 22, 2013)

so there is no other way to install 2DIN player replacing the stock buttons and still keep the functionality of stock display except installing the adapter kit ?


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

Man to be honest this Onstar feature is not there in all regions, i guess including OP's. So Onstar not required. For eg in my place i.e middle east never heard of such thing.


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

baionescu said:


> so there is no other way to install 2DIN player replacing the stock buttons and still keep the functionality of stock display except installing the adapter kit ?


I don't think so. From what I understand all of those functions live in the head unit. Once you remove the head unit you lose those functions.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

phugoff said:


> I don't think so. From what I understand all of those functions live in the head unit. Once you remove the head unit you lose those functions.


^^ agree ^^

I installed aftermarket headunit and got no access to stock display (which shows wrong date/time) but I can live with it as I have got date/time displayed on headunit


----------



## Zachlava (Aug 1, 2013)

As stated above when you install the double din you have no use of the stock little screen. Shows the wrong date and time. I got mine installed today, I'll post a picture showing you how it looks. Also I'm going to see if i can black the screen out somehow.















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

If you get the GMOS-044 adapter kit you can gain control of the existing display by holding the "Hang up" button for about 3 seconds. You can put custom words and stuff there, as well as change time, etc.


----------



## jondx52 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey man, could you tell me how you at least got the top screen to light up? Mine is totally blank and I would at least like it to see my climate controls.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

jondx52 said:


> Hey man, could you tell me how you at least got the top screen to light up? Mine is totally blank and I would at least like it to see my climate controls.


Did you do the install yourself or did you have someone/a shop do it? If someone else did it, they likely left the connector to the top screen disconnected. That is the only was this screen will ever be blank.


----------



## jondx52 (Jan 13, 2015)

Snappa said:


> Did you do the install yourself or did you have someone/a shop do it? If someone else did it, they likely left the connector to the top screen disconnected. That is the only was this screen will ever be blank.


I did it myself. The connector to the top is plugged in and to test it i unplugged the new head unit and plugged in the OEM and it lit up right away. Which harness did you use, and did you use the steering wheel control module? 

Through another forum i've leanred that you need the Onstar harness and possible the steering wheel module as well.


----------

